# Latest shawls



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Thought you might like to see a couple of shawls I finished a few months ago. The white is handspun Shetland first clip and the green one is Corriedale with silk noils carded in.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Gorgeous! You state it like an every day job! I see beautiful spinning and loving knitting, works of art. ????


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful! On the white one, I love the way changing the place you increase in the center section makes it look like a butterfly.


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful work! The blue one looks especially cozy.


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful work Are they for you?


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

gardenpoet said:


> Beautiful work! The blue one looks especially cozy.


Yes they are. Thank you for your lovely comments.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Chadlington (Jul 20, 2015)

Pattern, please, for the white one!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

These are gorgeous!


----------



## wolfriverlover (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

They are beautiful.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

They are beautiful


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

WOW! Fabulous.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome,


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dansur-faroese-inspired-shawl


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very beautiful.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely shawls.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

They are beautiful. Especially like the white one.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Ooh, those are lovely


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful. Can't see a lot of detail on the darker one. What is the lace under the edge of the white one? I thought for a moment the shawl was round until I checked the pattern. Anyway I love it.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

desireeross said:


> Ooh, those are lovely


It's another shawl underneath, I should have moved it. My photography skills aren't great.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

spinningjennie said:


> It's another shawl underneath, I should have moved it. My photography skills aren't great.


Ah. Well, it is a lovely shawl. :sm01:


----------



## sparrow2 (Jun 17, 2016)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------

